# Harley-Davidson



## Gundini (24 June 2009)

I'm going through a mid life crisis, and I'm thinking of buying a Harley...

Anybody here own one? Any fans?

Should their exaust be muffled?

Why do people buy them.... and some do for investment...

Must admit I am a bit of a fan, just haven't ridden one yet!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2009)

Gundini said:


> I'm going through a mid life crisis, and I'm thinking of buying a Harley...
> 
> Anybody here own one? Any fans?
> 
> ...




I looked at this stock literally last night on the NYSE. They hit a bottom of roughly $8 USD according to google finance. Sentiment will eventually lift these surely. The sound and hum has no comparison. IMVHO


----------



## Stan 101 (24 June 2009)

Gumby, be wary of HD sentiment. Euro 3 emissions laws are closing in fast and  harley's agricultural motor doesn't have a hope of passing. Major change to HD's engine configuration will be required.

The big Japanese motorcycle manufacturers have simply dropped the V Twin motors from their line up. Honda's VTR 1000 and Suzuki's SV1000 come to mind. They simply weren't worth the dollaars to try and get them through the tight euro 3 emissions laws and the SV motor is a reasonably high tech dual overhead cam, electronic fuel injected unit.

How Harley will make a motor that meets emissions and still holds their famous charactor will be a very hard ask.




Gundini, 

I'm not so much of a fan of a harely. I have ridden a few and have a few mates with them and who swear by them. They do tend to love the whole tassels on the leather vests and the matt black nazi helmet looks whist still wearing their Armani sunnies as they park at the local cafe for a latte. though. All the power to them. A couple of mates have ridden them for years sans designer clothing.

From an unbiased view, I'd look elsewhere as many other bikes do everything better for cheaper,  some do some things a hell of a lot better for the same price and some have ultimately better pose factor for the same price.

If you like the long straights with the wind in your hair a Harley might be for you but I'd prefer an MX-5 or S2000 convertible..

If you want to hit a few twisty roads, the HD sporty can actually be made to handle reasonably well. The HD motor is also used in the Buell range and is a great handling bike , has excellent brakes (compared to HD) with the thump you might like.

But if you want to have a nice ride, keep her shiny and love it to bits, just go buy what you like. Common sense doesn't always need to win out.

Be sure to let us know what you decide on..


cheers,


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 June 2009)

Stan, buy the Harley and go out and enjoy. We all need something for that mid life crisis, and you do not want any regrets when you get older. The bikes are expensive, handle like a dog, but doesn't matter cause you will feel fantastic. Just be careful on the road, avoid cars and rain where you can

Go for it!


----------



## pilots (24 June 2009)

Iggy_Pop said:


> Stan, buy the Harley and go out and enjoy. We all need something for that mid life crisis, and you do not want any regrets when you get older. The bikes are expensive, handle like a dog, but doesn't matter cause you will feel fantastic. Just be careful on the road, avoid cars and rain where you can
> 
> Go for it!



 My wife woke up one morning and said I would like some thing red, big, hard,throbbing, and noisy between my legs. I went out and bought a red Harley, trust me, My life has not been the same since.


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 June 2009)

Gundini said:


> I'm going through a mid life crisis, and I'm thinking of buying a Harley
> ...
> Why do people buy them....




If you want a bike to look at, and to be looked at with, then sure, get a Harley.
Be sure to get the T-shirt.

If you want a bike to ride, then get a bike that will get you there and back reliably.

There's plenty of good cruisers out there, and quite a few collectable classics.

Disclosure: My cruiser is a Moto-Guzzi, my collectable classic is a Norton.
The bike I no longer own, but was the most effective roadster I've had, was a cheap and nasty (and purple) Yamaha 650 XS2.

What I really want is a T-shirt that reads "My other T-shirt is a Harley-Davidson T-shirt".


----------



## sam76 (25 June 2009)

The only people who ride HD are Bikies and wankers who pretend their bikies.

Get a Buell if you really must get an HD - your kids will thank you.

http://www.buell.com/en_us/


----------



## bugmenot (25 June 2009)

Yes, Harleys sure are great. I heard they have a special sales promotion on at the moment "Buy one Harley, get one drip-tray free."

Cant go wrong with an M109R:


----------



## sam76 (25 June 2009)

bugmenot said:


> Yes, Harleys sure are great. I heard they have a special sales promotion on at the moment "Buy one Harley, get one drip-tray free."
> 
> Cant go wrong with an M109R:




wouldn't want to see any corners while on that thing!  lol


----------



## Gundini (25 June 2009)

sam76 said:


> wouldn't want to see any corners while on that thing!  lol




You don't ride it... You put it in your bedroom and look at it, lol...


----------



## Happy (26 June 2009)

Gundini said:


> You don't ride it... You put it in your bedroom and look at it, lol...





I wish all did that with their noisy motorbikes.

I understand riders want to show of, but why somebody has more right to make noise than those who want piece and quiet?

Hope new standards put some real mufflers on them, not amplifiers as they are now!


----------



## beamstas (26 June 2009)

pilots said:


> My wife woke up one morning and said I would like some thing red, big, hard,throbbing, and noisy between my legs. I went out and bought a red Harley, trust me, My life has not been the same since.




Your doing it wrong


----------



## nunthewiser (27 June 2009)

Gundini said:


> I'm going through a mid life crisis, and I'm thinking of buying a Harley...
> 
> Anybody here own one? Any fans?
> 
> ...





owns 2 , 42 wla and 82 chopped 1200 sporty, have my eye on a 72 original shovel police special at present also , just waiting for the perfect time to pounce on it

i luvvem

no re mufflers 

agrees better handling bikes out there but you aint ridden a bike till you ride a harley



sam76 said:


> The only people who ride HD are Bikies and wankers who pretend their bikies.





bollox.........


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2009)

Harleys are for girls.

My Rocket 3 can outdo any old or new Harley.

I'm trading down to a Thunderbird in 2010, because there's no fun in leaving Harleys behind any more.

Triumph forever

gg


----------



## Mad Mel (27 June 2009)

Personally, I ride a Suzuki Bandit 1250S because what I want in a bike is good performance, comfort for long trips, reliability (~10,000 km /yr commuting), and is worth the money you paid for it.  

That said, a motorcycle is like sex or pizza...  everyone has a preference, but you will enjoy it, so there is no wrong choice.  Go with what your heart tells you to, you can always buy another one (or eight) later.


----------



## wayneL (27 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Harleys are for girls.
> 
> My Rocket 3 can outdo any old or new Harley.
> 
> ...




Don't do it!! Keep the Rocket!


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2009)

These sorts of toys are just dick extensions aren't they?

I had an R1 dick extension before it was stolen. Arrrghh.

Would like to add a Harley on when I get home, a place where people follow road rules. Except bike riders...lol


----------



## sam76 (27 June 2009)

kennas said:


> These sorts of toys are just dick extensions aren't they?
> 
> I had an R1 dick extension before it was stolen. Arrrghh.




that's a nice dick extension to have... pity it was pinched.

Why is it Harley riders insist on matte black open faced helmets and black tshirts???

Nothing stings more than hitting an insect at 100 clicks an hour

Oh yeah, and I would like to have my chin still attached to my face if I stack.

Not to mention the general public doesn't need to see your man boobs, lol

Nah, the general public are on to non bikie HD riders and their insecurities, (classics excepted) i reckon.

(pshhhht - that's the sound a can of worms makes when opened, lol)

get yourself a Thumper!


----------



## Timmy (27 June 2009)

Nice, Sam!

More photos please everyone (not from brochures/web, though).


----------



## Stan 101 (27 June 2009)

kennas said:


> These sorts of toys are just dick extensions aren't they?
> 
> I had an R1 dick extension before it was stolen. Arrrghh.




I can see your point of view, Kennas. A lot of poeple simple buy a litre bike or a harley just for the "wow" factor. I've owned bikes since I was six years old and can't image life without one long term.
I don't think I'll ever own a litre inline 4 sport bike again; they are just too heavy and I am always quicker on a smaller unit.

I recently sold an SV650s and still regret it. For all it's suspension faults, it was nearly the complete package of midweight bikes. I could lap consistant flat 1:30 wsith street tyres at Qld Raceways with higher corner speeds than R1, GSX-R and Busas only to be thrashed in outright speed on the straights and then need to weave my way back through the pack on the corners in B grade.

I currently have a GSX-R 600 K8 due only to the fact the deal I was given on trade in was too good to pass up. I would have got the 750 otherwise.
After changing gearing to 3:1 (three teeth up on the rear and one down on the drive shaft) it is a potent weapon for the roads up in the FNQ.

I get 3000km out of a rear tyre and nearly 5000km from a front and they are always worn on the edges to a point that the heat cycles have eroded any real grip on lean.

It's hardly a dick extension when you carve up your roads (with a safety buffer in mind) in the early hours of daylight with satisfaction you hit your apexes right, the bike was doing it's thing and the suspension was dialed in to almost pinpoint accuracy.

The 08 GSXR has an excellent rear shock in most aspects but the rebound is still poor at full load. Luckily they are easily rebuilt and the rebound stack can be modified simply to sort it.

The GSXR is still buzzy and I'll probaly look for a second series 999 ducati SP as I think they will one day be a real collectors item due to their excellent handing, and thumping motor but ugly looks and poor inital sales due to looks.

A great bike for touring is the Susuki VStrom. An uglier bike you'll not find, but it can carve up the KM, is comfy and in the right hands can embarrass ther dick swinging R1, GSXR riders.

The R1's are no road bike. They are peaky, wrist numbing and downright useless in the power spread department. Put them on the track however.....
My RG 500 was more of a road bike than R1 and that was nothing short of a beast on the road.


I'll post some pics when I get home.

Cheers,


----------



## Stan 101 (27 June 2009)

"I know I ought to be more responsible, but I raced a Harley today and
after some really hard riding I managed to PASS the bloke.

I was riding on one of those really, really twisting Cotswold sections of road with no straight
sections to speak of and where most of the curves have warning signs that
say "Max Speed 15 MPH".

I knew if I was going to pass one of those monsters with those
big-cubic-inch motors, it would have to be a place like this where
handling and rider skill are more important than horsepower alone.
I saw the H-D up ahead as I exited one of the turns and knew I could
catch him, but it wouldn't be easy. I concentrated on my braking and cornering.
Three corners later, I was on his mudguard. Catching him was one thing;
passing him would prove to be another.

Two corners later, I pulled up next to him as we sailed down the hill. I
think he was shocked to see me next to him, as I nearly got by him before
he could recover. Next corner, same thing. I'd manage to pull up next to him
as we started to enter the corners but when we came out he'd get on the
throttle and outpower me. His horsepower was almost too much to overcome,
but this only made me more determined than ever.

My only hope was to outbrake him. I held off squeezing the lever until
the last instant. I kept my nerve while he lost his. In an instant I was by
him. Corner after corner, I could hear the roar of his engine as he struggled
to keep up. Three more miles to go before the road straightens
out and he would pass me for good.

But now I was in the lead and he would no longer hold me back. I
stretched out my lead and by the time we reached the bottom of the valley, he was
more than a full corner behind. I could no longer see him in my rear-view
mirror.

Once the road did straighten out, it seemed like it took miles before he
passed me, but it was probably just a few hundred yards. I was no match
for that kind of horsepower, but it was done. In the tightest section of
road, where bravery and skill count for more than horsepower and deep
pockets, I had passed him. though it was not easy, I had won the race to
the bottom of the valley and I had preserved the proud tradition of no holds
barred riding.

I will always remember that moment.
I don't think I've ever pedalled so hard in my life.
And some of the credit must go to Raleigh, as well.

They really make a great bicycle...".


----------



## Iggy_Pop (8 January 2010)

Had a ride on a couple of different Harleys the other day, and besides the problem of turning them, they were good to ride. Not as good as my Yamaha WR450 which I only ride off road. 

But Harleys are not for handling. Was a bit daunting mixing in with semis on the road after many years of off road riding (trail rides and non competitive enduros)

Still may look at a harley when too old to ride the WR. Should have a couple more years (I just turned 50)

Gundini, did you buy a Harley?????


----------



## Iggy_Pop (13 February 2011)

Gundini, did you buy the harley?

I have made the desicion, one more ride on the dirt bike and sell it to move onto a Harley. After much reseach (more than I put into shares) have decided on a Fatboy Low. Have taken my partner for a few rides on some demos, and she is happy with the Fatboy low. Not much chrome to polish which suits me.

Gundinis, hope to see you at the next HOG get togethers. 

_*Harley-Davidson. Live to Ride, Ride to Live 

 The Road Starts here. It never Ends.

It's time to ride.

Until you've been on a Harley-Davidson, you haven't been on a motorcycle *_


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2011)

new addition to the stable.

ground up rebuilt 87 softail.

if i wanted to go round corners at dum arsed speeds i would ride a ducati.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2011)

current project for rebuild/bobber

blessem


----------



## todster (13 February 2011)

if you need a forum for answers to the Harley conundrum you have already answered your own question buy a jap pusser


----------



## Happy (14 February 2011)

Stan 101 said:


> ... Euro 3 emissions laws are closing in fast and  harley's agricultural motor doesn't have a hope of passing. Major change to HD's engine configuration will be required.
> 
> …
> 
> ...





Hope restrictions on noise emissions will make it mandatory to retrofit all the existing mobile noise machines.

It might not happen this year, but as I patiently waited over the years for removal of leaded petrol, removal of cigarette smoke from public areas, I might be eventually rewarded with stringent noise rules.

Pity that decency and care for community does not make it simple courtesy.
But with individual precious snowflakes that can do whatever they please to do, we have to have lots of laws to remove need for decency or common sense.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 February 2011)

sam76 said:


> Why is it Harley riders insist on matte black open faced helmets ...???




So that they can show off their scary looking black scarf with skull and crossbones on it across their face.  

Bikie gang members have got to be the most "please look at me!!  I'm such a badass!" people on the road.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 February 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> So that they can show off their scary looking black scarf with skull and crossbones on it across their face.
> 
> Bikie gang members have got to be the most "please look at me!!  I'm such a badass!" people on the road.




Hmmm........try telling them that. Might pay to check that your health cover and life insurance are up to date first.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 February 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> have my eye on a 72 original shovel police special at present also , just waiting for the perfect time to pounce on it




Well?   Did you get it? Got any pics?


----------



## nunthewiser (15 February 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Well?   Did you get it? Got any pics?




Nope the bugga wouldnt budge off his price.....was overpriced so happy to wait 

Bought that softail a few posts back in the meantime to keep me mobile whilst i chop up the other one 

still got the feelers out for an ole shovel but unless its already rebuilt from ground up i dont want to be paying too much because the buggers suck up more cash than the missus.


----------

